# Snoring op



## Westbay (Mar 15, 2008)

Has anyone here had the operation to reduce snoring? I have nasal problem and am seeing GP this week - I've heard you can have an op to stop snoring, but it's painfull. Anyone?


----------



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

I know someone who could do with that op


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

Hubby going to see specialist this week re this problem so can,t answer your question yet. When he went to see GP was asked
"Do you stop breathing when you are asleep"? Hubby replied " How do I know i'm asleep" :? Gp was not happy....!
Will let you know how he gets on, but have been told it's not a pleasant op....


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

A good dig in the ribs stops my wife.

Andy


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

A colleague of mine has paid £400 which was covered on his healthshield for the injections in his soft palate (yuk) they have worked a treat. He went to Liverpool to have it done think its similar to Botox. 

He was made sleepy (!) and they did it in 5 mins, he never felt a ting and he says its wonderful - well his partner does.

So am contemplating booking hubby in for it as soon as possible. Think it has to be certain way you snore to qualify.

Greenie


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

It does not work in the long term. People benefit for a wee while and the problem comes back. The operation should be the last thing to try not the first.

Dave


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

OK, so what is the first thing to try?

OK, the second, after divorce!


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Botox is a short term answer for snoring caused by a floppy soft palate. 
This is not appropriate for someone with a NASAL problem, thes are entirely different types of operation 
Have not had one of these ops (had laser palatoplasty for sleep apnoea 11 years ago, one of the lucky ones less than 10% success rate) I have however nursed people who have had this type of surgery. It is decidedly uncomfortable, as regarding pain, if the pain relief offered is not working it should be re-assessed. no one should be in unbearable pain.
Of those who returned because of pain the majority had not followed the medication instructions. mostly were taking one or other of those supplied, but not all.
Take your medics advice, you will not be offered surgery unless it has a good chance of success. 
Sue


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi westbay i was going to have this op a few years ago my nasal passage is bent due to damage (butted in face a few times while playing football) .My sister in law was a theatre nurse at the time and she absolutely advised me against it .As said before very painful , not very successful i went on a trial type thing at a hospital where i had a gumshield made by a dentist it holds your lower jaw forward to reduce the snoring .Sue says it works really well it takes a short while to get used to it , hope this helps


----------



## fatboy6 (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi westbay Yes i had it don many years ago it is very pain full the word the hospital used was excruciating pain for two weeks guess what they were right . But the wife saId it works hope this helps many thanks steve


----------



## SoKoTo (Nov 17, 2009)

Try Snorban:

www.snorban.co.uk

It works most nights for me, but you must be able to breathe through the nose, so if your nasal problem is total congestion which can't be relieved by a nasal spray (I use Nasacort, prescribed by a consultant when I went to the doc about snoring) then you can't use it. You also need a reasonable number of your own teeth. See the website.

No, I'm not on commission!

Good luck. Stephen.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Westbay said:


> Has anyone here had the operation to reduce snoring? I have nasal problem and am seeing GP this week - I've heard you can have an op to stop snoring, but it's painfull. Anyone?


There are various other treatments available including C-pap machines which my other half uses.

They do take a lot of getting used to by both parties.

Dougie.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

CPAP machines are used for sleep apnoea, John also uses one, where you actually stop breathing, not for snoring, it is posible to snore without having sleep apnoea though, so cpap not suitable for everyone.

sue


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

suedew said:


> CPAP machines are used for sleep apnoea, John also uses one, where you actually stop breathing, not for snoring, it is posible to snore without having sleep apnoea though, so cpap not suitable for everyone


And by definition is suitable for some, so you're correct. That's why I suggested it being worth looking at as a possible alternative treatment to surgery.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

asprn said:


> suedew said:
> 
> 
> > CPAP machines are used for sleep apnoea, John also uses one, where you actually stop breathing, not for snoring, it is posible to snore without having sleep apnoea though, so cpap not suitable for everyone
> ...


Agree wholeheartedly, but cpap not suitable if the problem is e.g. nasal polyps and the original poster did say nasal op.
Last post on this thread or we will end up with another '26 rules' type debate/ discuss :roll: whatever :lol: 
Sue


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

Hubby been to sleep apnoea clinic this morning.Was checked for any blockages,ie polyps etc, has none thank goodness so no op needed,he now has to go in for a night so he can be monitored whilst asleep. As he has a history of strokes it is important that he does not suffer from apnoea, the snoring really doesn,t matter :roll: 
I,ll just keep poking him or as we have a fixed twin bed MH shout..
"shut up", so don,t park too close if you see us.. :lol: 
Margaret


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

suedew said:


> asprn said:
> 
> 
> > suedew said:
> ...


Hi Margaret
It's a lady's privilege to change her mind  
Ok maybe not a lady but i can act the part when needed :lol: 
Hope tests show cpap is suitable for your husband, it made such a difference to both of us. I think I lost as much if not more sleep waiting for the next breath. 
Takes a little bit of getting used to, I find the noise quite soothing and hypnotic too so it doesn't disturb my sleep.
Sue


----------



## Westbay (Mar 15, 2008)

While I wait for my GP appointment tomorrow, a bit of light relief:

I was on a trek in Nepal a few years ago and camped in a big circle with 15 other tents, 14,000ft up in the middle of nowhere. Wife clobers my sleeping bag and shouts STOP SNORING. I of course answer with a very short tempered I-AM-NOT-SNORING. 2 seconds silence, then 15 voices from the void - OH YES YOU ARE.

Very red face in the morning


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks Sue, They said one of those machines would be the next step if necessary...look like something out of Star Wars :lol: 
The thing is I can't wear ear plugs so thats why the snoring is a problem, noise wise and usually when it does get bad and I shout shut up, I get back.." How can I be snoring I,m wide awake", :roll: 
Good job we love em isn,t it :?: :lol: 
Margaret


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

I have been on a cpap for 7 years.

It has made a big difference to my life,before I would be dropping off all the time,I would never see a film in full.

waking up sweating and needing a pee .

It can be quite difficult at times,but you must persevere

If i can be off any help please fell free to contact me..


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

My hubby snores - not sleep apnoea - just opens his mouth and snores.
About 10 years ago he went to see a private specialist and he suggested an operation. He was admitted to this private hospital and had the op under general anaesthetic at 8am. 
I went to see him around lunchtime and he was still very much out of it but obviously in a lot of pain. His lips and mouth were caked in dried blood and he started complaining of a severe headache.
To say the staff were useless would be putting it mildly and this op was being paid for under his company scheme and not cheap. He eventually came to properly and came home. He suffered headaches for the rest of the week and I have never been so worried about him as I was then. He never complains about anything so I know the pain must have been bad.
The op was meant to open up his nasal passages and he was told this would cure his snoring...........it didn't.

He suffered so much and all for nothing that I wouldn't ever ask him to go through anything again....I'd rather put up with the snoring.

I've yet to read about any so called cures that actually work. Snoring and sleep apnoea (as has previously been said) are two totally different problems and the causes of snoring vary as well so how can it be possible for one remedy to cure all? I think we who are sleep deprived just see the adverts and think 'oh please let it work' but it never does.


----------

